

Bill Gates explains why the Surface is "unbelievably great" (video) - neville
http://bgr.com/2012/10/22/microsoft-surface-praise-bill-gates-interview/

======
lutusp
Apple: "Insanely Great!"

Microsoft: "Unbelievably Great!"

Consumers: "Unbelievably Insane!"

------
ServerGeek
Would you expect him to say anything else?

